# Innerarsity Isl Boat Bottom Cleaning



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

I would appreciate a few calls if you can spare the time to clean a dirty bottom at my dock. Last cleaned at my dock late winter.

5654 Innerarity Circle, Innerarity Island.
South side in Russel Bayou off the ICW

43' Defever, twin props., Will need zincs (have them)

Water depth 6-7' mud bottom, water sometimes clear, most of the time
3' or so.

Capt. Rich Wittig 
850-492-5654
Cell 850-449-0837


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Look here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/hull-cleaning-dive-service-53365


----------



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

*Cleaning finished.. Thank you*

08/23 A young man came out and did a great job on my boat in record time. Thank you.
Capt. Rich


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Rich said:


> 08/23 A young man came out and did a great job on my boat in record time. Thank you.
> Capt. Rich



Thanks Capt Rich, was a pleasure meeting you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

